
What Project Managers Wish Developers Knew - ohjeez
http://blog.smartbear.com/software-quality/bid/261821/7-things-your-project-manager-wishes-developers-knew
======
Toenex
My take. At the lowest level all software is built on solid logical
statements. Yes or no, true or false, one or zero. Developers live here. At
the top level are the whim and desire of feature requests and defect reports.
"let us imagine a world where..", "like X only better", "along those lines".
Customers and business stakeholders live here. Somewhere in between they meet.
Project managers live here. Welcome to hell.

